

24.5 Trillion In US National Debt, 144 Trillion In Unfunded Liabilities In 2015 - chailatte
http://www.businessinsider.com/245-trillion-in-us-national-debt-144-trillion-in-unfunded-liabilities-in-2015-2010-12

======
iwwr
What does unfunded liabilities mean?

~~~
moqzy
Unfunded liabilities include the "promises" the US gov't has made but doesn't
have to pay just yet - social security, medicare, medicaid, etc.

Basically, this means if the US gov't shuts down all operations and just pays
what it already promised to pay (equivalent to closing a credit card with a
balance but still having a balance to pay that you "promised" to pay), it will
still end up paying $25 trillion in money already borrowed plus $144 trillion
to the benefactors of SS, Medicare, Medicaid, etc until they die.

~~~
iwwr
What percent of the currently unfunded liabilities is estimated to be
defaulted on, though, and what is the timeframe involved?

